# H701 in the house?...



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I got an extra H701 last night. Got it as a package deal with the c701. Just kind of wondering how much sense it would make to set up a 3-way active + sub setup in the house with this? 

Worth bothering with? 

Just thought it might be interesting to try sometime in the future.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im not saying its not worth bothering with but i rather use a Behringer DCX2496 for home use and its cheaper as well


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've already bought it though. I couldn't pass up the package and bought it to keep around in case I used it in my wife's car. She's cool with it.

Figured I'd ask. Who knows, I may give it a try later down the line. Could really get some use out of it on my sub.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well if you want to just play around with it i guess why not, just need a power inverter  As for a permanent home solution for active setups, the DCX would be better


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Well if you want to just play around with it i guess why not, just need a power inverter  As for a permanent home solution for active setups, the DCX would be better


Don't talk to me that way! 





Not sure how to wire it up though. Now that I think about it, it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i doubt you could use the T/A properly. Not sure how you would power it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not so much for t/a. for EQ.

But, how would you connect everything? 

I'd have to send signal to it, but am limited to only one digital and one analog.

Then, I'm stuck with analog out to the receiver. 

I think I'd HAVE to buy an amplifier and couldn't use the receiver.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Don't talk to me that way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? What did i say to offend you? My apologies...

Same why you would wire any external DSP in the home environment with a ground, power, and remote (switch) -> power inverter. As for signal just send it via RCA since those are easiest and use any external amp like the popular Zapco/BSG 6ch, adcom, etc etc etc


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep. I thought about using the PPI DCX730 in house. Caved and got a DCX2496..now thats in the car.

 

Good luck man. Nice side toy.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Well you could give it to me. I've always wanted one but could never drop the cash on it.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

A friend of mine used his F#1 H900 in his home theater system for a few weeks when his 10 year old Denon receiver broke. He powered it up with a 10 amp 12VDC power supply he bought from Radio Shack.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

You just need to buy another C701 . . .


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

x10 on the DCX2496. PC controllable? yup

you can sell the h701 for more than the DCX costs plus you dont have to fork over extra cash trying to convert the h701 to 120v


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Really? What did i say to offend you? My apologies...


lol, I was just kidding, man. 



Autiophile said:


> Ideally, you would put a preamp ahead of the processor (h701 or DCX) to handle all of your input switching. Then let the processor handle the crossover work and send analog out to each amp channel.
> 
> It could work, but as others have said, you're probably better off with a 110v solution. Good news is you could easily sell the h701 and pick up a DCX and have some cash left over (tell your wife it is a straight trade).



I'm not seroius enough about doing this to warranty getting rid of the h701 and buying something in it's place. It was just a thought since I won't be using it anytime soon.

*Not that I'm going to do this, but if I did* would I still have to buy a preamp?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

CBRworm said:


> You just need to buy another C701 . . .


I'd use the w205 in the house, too.

J/K!


----------

